# Pink Poppy Pashley Stolen



## Kells (21 Mar 2010)

Hi, please spread the word and eyes for my pink princess.

She is/ was/ has / had

Pink Poppy Pashley stolen from Bethnal Green tube station on Thursday 11th March.
10 months old
Brooks seat with red floral cover (kitch kitchen)
pink and gold panniers (kitch kitchen)
small frame
purple and orange bell

I guess all the extras would have been stripped though the carrier/ pannier holder left and I have not seen another pink pashley with one.

I thank you all in advance for helping, Hackney needs it's little bit of outrageous colour back, that puts smiles on peoples faces and her black prince is lonely without her.

Kelly[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## ianrauk (21 Mar 2010)

Hi and welcome to Cycle Chat.. sorry it's not in better circumstances. The bike sounds very recognisable. Have you a picture you can post here.


----------



## Kells (21 Mar 2010)

*Stolen Pink Pashley*

Thank you, the site was suggested as another avenue to try.

Yes, she is so!!! distinctive, and I think she may have gone underground for a cooling off period. 

This is a link to a blog picture of another persons pink pashley. Mine would be very similar if all the extras were removed; just the carrier is silver not black. Will try and locate an actual picture.

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_AbeuvUun-Xg/Sje7jX7KCRI/AAAAAAAAAAM/UAJeF-JJXmk/s400/012.JPG


----------



## helpfindmybike (22 Mar 2010)

Hi

This is very interesting. I too had a pink pashley poppy which was stolen o nthe 11th of March from QMUL campus which is very close to Bethnal Gtreen station. There have been a string of bike theftsi n the area to be honest and Im starting to wonder if they are targetting "designer" bikes such as ours? I've reported to police, but that now 2 pink pashley poppys bene stole in last month. I know exactly how you feel . She was my pride and joy


----------



## Alan Whicker (22 Mar 2010)

Might be worth having a look at Brick Lane market on sunday morning - notorious place for fencing stolen bikes. Take some friends and ring the Police if you see yours.


----------



## Kells (22 Mar 2010)

Hi

Thanks for replying. That is REALLY interesting. I'm so sorry about your bike too, it's the most ghastly feeling and you can't but love such a bike. She was a gift from my husband and friends. I am sure mine was an organised crime for a number of reasons. I park there at the same time pretty much four days a week and someone was watching me very intently that morning. Also I had an extra back wheel lock that I don't think would have ever been able to be unlocked on the spot. For a change as I was a little late I parked her ride side, which would have been a quick throw in the back once they had the main lock cut.

May they turn up if we make enough noise in enough places and get enough people keeping their eyes open. I did report her straight away to the police too, and been looking each day on ebay and the gum tree and have been to bricklane and ripley road markets and spoken with stall holders, so will let you know if I hear anything. O'h and daily twitter updates.

Lets find the pink princesses!! and put the smiles back on our faces and all those who used to see us on our bikes.


----------



## Kells (22 Mar 2010)

Thank you
Yes been down to Bricklane, was pretty shocked actually just how many different people were down there selling. Certainly the trade has grown. I'm not going to be around the next two Sundays now which is a shame.


----------



## e-rider (22 Mar 2010)

I don't want to upset you but you might want to consider the fact that's it's very very unlikely that you'll ever see your bike again 

By all means keep an eye open for a while but perhaps start thinking about a replacement. Don't waste your time chasing these theiving ba$tards and be careful hanging out down brick lane.

Sorry!


----------



## helpfindmybike (22 Mar 2010)

Striking similiarities between ur theft and mine. I too feel I have been being watched. I park my bike same palce every day, and have a proper D lock. I leave my bike at 10:45, at 10:54 CCTV shows man leaving with my bike. I was being watched. I know a number of other people who have had their rather expensive bikes stolen - always pashleys on expensive racing bikes stole, and thiefs are using nitro acid to shatter locks. These aren't little kids mucking around.

I know I will probably never see my bike again but I find it appauling that these thiefs get awya with it again and again and again. Someone needs to stand up to these *****. Its my property, theft is a crime. I have considered trying to start up a group of people in london dedicated to trying to track down these bikes. If we get enough people invovled, enough bike stores, we could actually maybe do something. Cut off the thiefs resources by simply breaking their chain. I've also considered getting someone with an insanely nice bike to use it as a plant, and we'll catch them in in the act... I think its pretty obvious this is the work of the same people. I know at least 8 peopel with similiar bikes gone missing. Ymake 9. 

Listen, if you want ot talk more, drop me an email. Anastasiabeaumontbott@yahoo.co.uk 

Theres a lot of very pissed off peopel at my un iand we're sick and tired of being fobbed off with "thatys life". We want to take action, within full limits of the law.


----------



## Vikeonabike (23 Mar 2010)

HFB...Why not approach Pashley for the loan of a bike, the local police, and papers...see if you can get all involved ....I don't know if anyone does a tracker type gadget you could put on the bike that may like the opportunity to showcase it.
Kool Trax..may fit under saddle


----------



## Kells (23 Mar 2010)

Hi tundragumski

Thanks for your reply. I have a new bike, though want to keep looking and spreading the word for a while as society is apathetic enough and I'd prefer not to just let it go that easily and let the thieves get the better of the situation.

Sadly I could not afford a Pashley, though have wheels again to get me part of my way to work and to do all my shopping which is the main thing.


----------



## e-rider (23 Mar 2010)

Kells

Great that you're already back in the saddle. I know exactly what you mean on this - I had my bike stolen last October and couldn't afford to replace it for a while and ended up with a much cheaper and lower quality bike.

The main thing is that you've got some new wheels now and no physical harm came to you. A growing number of people are 'mugged' for their bikes which sounds very terrifying!

Good luck to you and happy cycling.


----------



## Kells (23 Mar 2010)

Hey Vikeonabike

I like your attitude. Nice and positive and I shall look into your suggestions. I really liked the idea of having a device that sent out electric shocks when the bike was touched. I guess I would be the one charged then if the thief was injured. Just as I wasn't allowed to watch cctv footage at the police station as I would be invading the privacy of the thief. NICE one!!


----------



## Kells (23 Mar 2010)

Thanks tundragumski

Six years of riding around London and four stolen bikes won't keep me out of the saddle. The other bikes had all been recycled and when they went I just accepted that was London. The Pink Princess though, she's a different story.

It's shocking people are getting mugged now for bikes... may we all not have to ride around looking out for thieves... I much prefer riding around looking at the new spring bulbs


----------



## Vikeonabike (23 Mar 2010)

Kells said:


> Hey Vikeonabike
> 
> Just as I wasn't allowed to watch cctv footage at the police station as I would be invading the privacy of the thief. NICE one!!



Kells That's a load of bull to start with. You should be allowed to view CCTV just in case you actually know or recognise the thief! This would help the investigation enormously!


----------



## Kells (23 Mar 2010)

Hi helpfindmybike

Out of interest which police did you report it to? I went straight round to Bethnal Green Station. 
Have you had the tape past onto them? They seemed to have a fairly good idea about thieves if they were seen clear enough on tape. As I'd had a really long day at work there was a thirteen hour time span where my bike could have been taken. Though after reading your information I'd say she went straight away.
That many bikes are going to turn up somewhere altogether.

Last night I dreamt of both our bikes... crazy


----------



## Kells (23 Mar 2010)

I know Vikeonabike that makes sense to see it. Police investigations are the part that don't make sense. It's called ' Lack of resources' !!! The police themselves will skim through 4-5 hours, no more.

O'h well, I'll keep looking and carrying their number around if I should see her.. though starting to think she probably went out of London with a rather large white van full of other Pashleys and the like


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (13 Apr 2010)

I have had two incidents happen in my time, luckily without the theft of my bike.

The first was when I was a kid and I parked my bike at the time outside the local shop. The next thing I knew, a man came in asking who's bike that was parked outside. 
It turns out his Son had had his bike stolen and it was the same model as mine (a Raleigh Aztec I think). I had had my bike stamped so I could prove it was mine, but still, I was a little bit unerved by it all. 
I never found out if they found the bike or not, but I felt for them, really I did!

The second incident was definitely a bit strange. I was going along the cycle track near to Drumry several years ago on my current old bike/tank.
Suddenly a group of boys appeared infront of me weilding bits of wood and sticks, and asked me to stop. I asked why I should stop, but they didn't answer, so I just carried on going, which really annoyed them and I felt a wooden pole hit me in the back as I sped off.

The Tank was relatively new at the time (1997), so I imagine they were wanting to nick it. 
I just hope nobody else fell victim to them, but whoever they were, they weren't very good at it as when they appeared, they were all holding their 'weapons' with one hand and covering their balls with their other!! (I kid you not).

I never ever saw them again, so they probably were just some local kids chancing their arms.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (13 Apr 2010)

As an aside, this thread has just illustrated to me why I should get 'The Tank' overhauled, even though this probably will cost more than it's worth! (it's 14 now).

I was also considering getting it repainted (in WR Chromatic blue, silver/white and with a tiny bit of yellow .....don't ask!), but now I'm not too sure, as obviously, the worse it looks, the less likely it will be of getting pinched (although I'm sure some would say the proposed new colour scheme wouldn't be much of an improvement anyway!). 
To be honest with you, I think it has got to the stage where I'd have to PAY someone to steal it anyway!!! 

It's once proud silver paintwork is starting to look decidedly battered round the edges.

If I got a better more expensive bike, then I'd use to for runs where I'm not having to leave it anywhere. This I have learned already from reading here!

Doug - Owner of 'The Tank', Street Value: £12.10 ONO.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (19 Apr 2010)

One on ebay ATM, but is claiming with a receipt. 
Has sold 4 other bikes though, so either N+1 in reverse...?
All bikes sold in last month.


----------



## e-rider (19 Apr 2010)

Yes, how many times have we seen this. Almost certainly stolen and it'll be a dodgy receipt made on the computer printed on A4 (or unable to find when you collect the bike) - same old story! Ebay and gumtree have an endless number of these sellers and nobody cares, least of all the police. This may or may not be your pink pashley but it's clearly someones, and probably not the sellers!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Pashley-Poppy...ZViewItemQQptZUK_Bikes_GL?hash=item19bb958364


----------



## style over speed (19 Apr 2010)

SavageHoutkop said:


> One on ebay ATM, but is claiming with a receipt.
> Has sold 4 other bikes though, so either N+1 in reverse...?
> All bikes sold in last month.



3 current auctions all ending in 30 minutes for these:

GIANT ESCAPE M8 HYBRID BIKE 17"
RIDGEBACK MOTION HYBRID 21"
Pashley Poppy Ladies Bike - Blush Pink 2010

...poor pashley poppy hope it gets back to its rightful owner.	

and sold since April 2010:
TREK 3700 MOUNTAIN BIKE IN EXCELLENT CONDITION 2009 (#110516696919)
CANNONDALE ADVENTURE HYBRID BIKE IN EXCELLENT CONDITION (#110516688800)
SPECIALIZED LANGSTER ROAD BIKE EXCELLENT CONDITION 2010 (#110514539397)
MARIN MOUNT VISION PRO FULL SUSPENSION MOUNTAIN BIKE 08 (#110513828299)
SPECIALIZED ALLEZ ELITE ROAD BIKE EXCELLENT CONDITION (#110512860416)


----------



## Chrisc (20 Apr 2010)

style over speed said:


> 3 current auctions all ending in 30 minutes for these:
> 
> GIANT ESCAPE M8 HYBRID BIKE 17"
> RIDGEBACK MOTION HYBRID 21"
> ...




Where is this guy getting all these bikes and all with proof of purchase? Who buys so many? Not at all suspicious eh?


----------



## RRCC (20 Apr 2010)

I reported him to ebay for Cash on Collection only (no paypal), trader not accepting returns and probably stolen we'll see what happens


----------



## RRCC (20 Apr 2010)

He has sold 28 bikes in the last 15 days


----------



## Chrisc (20 Apr 2010)

RRCC said:


> I reported him to ebay for Cash on Collection only (no paypal), trader not accepting returns and probably stolen we'll see what happens



Probably bug**er all from my experience of ebay. 
He's certainly hoovering up bikes from somewhere tho. Local plod ought to have a look at that one I reckon. £9k in 15 days?


----------



## e-rider (20 Apr 2010)

The police will not investigate this unless you suspect one of the bikes to be yours. Ebay will do absolutely nothing - I've contacted them in the past.

That's why bike theft is such a huge problem - it's so easy to get away with.

Even if this guy got caught he'd not get more than a £300 fine; which considering he's just made 9K in 2 weeks, isn't going to worry him very much!


----------



## style over speed (20 Apr 2010)

RRCC said:


> I reported him to ebay for Cash on Collection only (no paypal), trader not accepting returns and probably stolen we'll see what happens



i reported them as well... I felt like fake bidding £1000s for them all so they'd have to be relisted but I think my real identity is visible when you bid.

So how easy is it to create new ebay identites and mess with the bidding process?

That one is so obviously a street thief or maybe he's just pinching them from a warehouse. Either way ebay should be doing more to stop sales of stolen goods.


----------



## bikebuyer (20 Apr 2010)

I was the "lucky" winner of the auction for the pink pashley on ebay yesterday. For a number of reasons (additional to those given above) it is obviously a stolen bike. I am liasing with poilce as to what to do next, as the seller is currently waiting for my cash.


----------



## e-rider (21 Apr 2010)

bikebuyer said:


> I was the "lucky" winner of the auction for the pink pashley on ebay yesterday. For a number of reasons (additional to those given above) it is obviously a stolen bike. I am liasing with poilce as to what to do next, as the seller is currently waiting for my cash.



so what is happening currently - more details please


----------



## Riding in Circles (21 Apr 2010)

bikebuyer said:


> I was the "lucky" winner of the auction for the pink pashley on ebay yesterday. For a number of reasons (additional to those given above) it is obviously a stolen bike. I am liasing with poilce as to what to do next, as the seller is currently waiting for my cash.



So does the seller want to meet at a neutral location to complete the transaction?


----------



## SavageHoutkop (7 May 2010)

Possibly legitimate pink pashley poppy on ebay ATM (in any case not nearly as suspicious as the others)!


----------



## count nil (9 Aug 2010)

Hi everyone.
I stumbled across this forum by accident (bought a poppy for my wife and was looking for a basket for it online).
I too had a bike stolen last year, reported it to the police online, and they even didn't bother to come to the crime scene..
Anyway, I was looking for some part on ebay and found this - http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320572476295&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Basically, the guy sold 10 bikes over the past couple of weeks with an everage price around £500. Cash on collection only, no paypal, usual stuff...
Clearly, these are stolen, so I reported him to ebay without any result, they just ignored my message.
As a Londoner I just would like to express my protest against authorities wasting money on painting the asphalt blue (and calling it super highway), and not investing any money into tackling cycle theft - that's just ridiculous.
Have a nice day!


----------



## e-rider (10 Aug 2010)

Yes, loads of these sellers on ebay and gumtree - the police, ebay or gumtree don't give a $hit! It's clearly a green light for bike theft. They are making a lot of cash out of it too.


----------



## Globalti (11 Aug 2010)

If that Ebay seller is making that kind of money I would imagine the Revenue would be interested in him.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (19 Aug 2010)

If anyone still watching a poppy has appeared on ebay, not sure if she is either of yours. Seller seems to sell bikes only.

http://cgi.ebay.com/...ME:B:SS:US:1123

edit: just seen this is the same bike as previous poster but a new listing??


----------



## e-rider (19 Aug 2010)

this seller has been highlighted before - clearly not been caught by the law yet (no surprise)

I love the way he described the bike as: mens, alu frame, brand Specialized, frame colour silver! WTF - strange sounding pink poppy!


----------



## Bri at BikeRev (26 Aug 2010)

I would suggest you get it out to as many forums as you can, as well as putting it on Facebook searching Stolen Bike Alert. 
*
*



Kells said:


> Hi, please spread the word and eyes for my pink princess.
> 
> She is/ was/ has / had
> 
> ...


----------

